# How do you achually breed tortoises?!



## Jadeypop

I have a male and female spurthighed torts, but i have no clue, what so ever how to 'breed' them:blush:! i know what breed meens, but i just get confused how you can make them mate....:blush:!....... (there both around 29)


----------



## Jadeypop

anyone?


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Well it occurs to me that, if the sexes are right, and the conditions are right, you don't have to do anything, they will do it themselves....

Sorry I can't be much more help. Have they been together long? I take it you haven't seen any signs of courtship behaviour...


----------



## Jadeypop

well yes! i posted a thread a while ago about there funny behavior and lots of people replied saying that they proberly going through that! but that was months ago! do you kknow what the right enviroment and everything is for them to mate?


----------



## Jadeypop

they been together i think roughly all there lives! im not sure! i have only had them about 3 years


----------



## fantapants

are you sure they are the same species/sub species and male and female?! often torts wont mate due to incorrect husbandry or diet. or maybe she doesnt have access to a proper laying area outdoors in full sun. or maybe they havent had a proper hibernation. there are LOTS of reasons why they wouldnt mate. sorry i couldnt be more help, but if you can provide LOTS of details about the way you keep them (indoor/out) what they live in (table/viv/shed/pen) what they eat (salad/grass) how you hibernate them etc, i will be able to give you a better idea. also how long is the carapace and how heavy is each tort.


----------



## Jadeypop

I feed them roughly;

1 lettuce
dandiloins
plants in the garden
and a little it of fruit. (strawberries etc)

The hhibernate between october - april normally

they have a house thing. hard to explain. its made of wood and is on concreate but they have full access to grass and plants

both around 30

when they hibernate we take them indoors in a hall way were is it cool but not too cold nor too hot. they have strw in there housey thing which is chenged every so often.


now any help??


----------



## Jadeypop

Please reply!!!!!!


----------



## hubert_cumberdale

have you tried seperating them whilst out of hibernation?


----------



## Jadeypop

How would that work?


----------



## hubert_cumberdale

lol, just realised how daft that sounds. I meant have you ever tried seperating them for a short time whilst they are out of hibernation, and then re-introduce them after say, a month. The male should get the horn lol. Although im talking from expreience of lizards, not tortoises...


----------



## Jadeypop

Hmm, i could try. but a bit dificult as my garden isnt very big and they wouldnt have much room. 

Ant tortoise experts know of a solution?

Thanks for your help anyway :2thumb:

x


----------



## Jadeypop

PLease!?!?!?!? anyone?


----------



## LiamRatSnake

If they've been hibernated and everything is fine they should mate as long as it is warm. I'd suggest if you can separate for a while then that may help as it does with other rep species but I'm not an expert by any means.


----------



## Draven

lol i sense urgency here! :gasp::lol2:
as suggested seperate them for a month or so out of hibernation.: victory: it'd work on me! 

Draven


----------

